# Database Discussions > Sybase >  SYBASE DBA Required

## Balamurugan8

Hi,
I am Bala from ankai Data solutions,chennai.
Looking for SYBASE DBA for week end training classes.
If You are interested,please call me at 9443921545.

Thanks & Regards,
Bala.

----------

